# how many letters of reference required



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been working from 1995 till 2000 as an engineer. I switched to IT in 2000 and been in IT for 10 years now. Is it sufficient to produce letters of reference in my IT related field only (which I have 1 present and 1 past employer) ?

Or do I need to include my past employers from 1995 till 2000 ? 

My visa office only said "original and up-to-date letters of reference from your past and current employers".

If "ALL" was in the sentence then I think would be obvious. 

Please advice and thanks in advance!
K


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

*References required*

Hello K,

I applied a few months ago under the skilled worker list of 38 jobs, as an IT Manager. My experience in this role has been in the last 10 years.

If you are applying under the list of 38 jobs, you need to supply one reference from your current/past employer and your experience needs to be in the last 10 years.

Check the link below, as there are visa office specific forms which detail what is required, depending on the country that you live in.

One last thing, I submitted two references: I did this because, when I worked for the IT firm I had a boss who has now left the company. So I obtained one reference from my old boss, and one 'confirmation of employment' letter from the existing boss.

Regards,
R.

Applying as a Skilled Worker: Visa Office Specific Forms


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Androb,

I'm applying for the exact same NOC code 0213, also 10 years experience in IT. Thanks for sharing, I am relieved to hear that. So, looks like 2 is also sufficient for me since they both cover the 10 year work span. I'm just waiting for my Uni transcripts before I can send all the documents to my visa office in Kuala Lumpur.

cheers,
K



androb said:


> Hello K,
> 
> I applied a few months ago under the skilled worker list of 38 jobs, as an IT Manager. My experience in this role has been in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------

